# fishless cycle question



## FredTheFishHead (Jul 15, 2014)

I've got a quick question about my tank which is undergoing a fishless cycle for about the past 4 days. It's a 135 gallon tank with a 30 gallon sump. Let's say 150 gallons total water. I filled it up with tap water and used Prime to remove the Chlorine and Nitrates (my tap water has about 5 ppm Nitrates). I also added media from my other tank to the sump. I use lava rock and bioballs for filter media. I rinsed the rock in the old tank water to remove excess mulm, but leave the bacteria intact. Once everything measured zero, I started adding Ammonia. About 2 tsp. took it up to 2,5 ppm. It went lower so I added about 1/2 tsp this morning to bring it back up to the idea 2.5 - 5.0 reading. Now here is the question....
I haven't seen a Nitrite spike (yet), but my Nitrates are beginning to rise. Ammonia has yet to go to zero in a 24 hour period. Does this mean my tank is close to cycled even if I don't get the Nitrite spike?


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'll give you the quick reply since you haven't been answered yet, but no... your tank is not cycled. There is a thread, I couldn't find it, on here that basically says don't even start measuring for nitrate until you have been getting readings for nitrite, and ammonia has gone down. It's a "false" reading of some sort. Someone that can give a better explanation will chime in, I'm sure! But sorry, you've got a ways to go, methinks...


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

OK, part of what I was looking for is in one of the articles in the Library - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/fishless_cycle.php

The specific quote out of this article is:



> "My ammonia is zero, nitrite is 2ppm, and nitrate is about 10ppm. Since I have a nitrate reading, am I cycled?"
> 
> The short answer, no. There is often a temptation to test for nitrate to see if cycling is almost complete because the nitrite tests are not showing any change. Understandable, but know that many of the nitrate kits work by first converting any nitrate to nitrite, then determining total nitrite. Therefore, if nitrite is in the water, results will be skewed. Testing for nitrate before nitrite has dropped to zero can only complicate and confuse. The determinants for a completed cycle are ammonia and nitrite tests that read zero. Yes, you may have nitrate because there is bacteria present converting nitrite to nitrate, but until they build enough to convert all of the nitrite, your aquarium is not considered cycled. Be patient and test for nitrate only after ammonia and nitrite read zero. The nitrate test is done only to determine the level of water changes needed before adding fish, not to determine if the aquarium is cycled. So, do not try to use it that way.


Hope this helps...


----------



## FredTheFishHead (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes that helps. I didn't think it could be done so soon. I am possibly getting the Nitrate readings because my lava rock may be leaching stored Nitrate back into the tank. I know it won't be done until I can add the ammonia and see a zero ammonia reading the next day.
Thanks.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes...  you have to be able to add ammonia, and have zero ammonia and zero nitrite as well; basically, don't even bother measuring nitrate until your nitrite goes through its cycle... good luck!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I think you're close. I've done the same with a large amount of established media. Completely skipped the nitrite phase. As hisplace said, testing for nitrate is pointless when there is nitrite present since it will be a false reading. But... you don't have nitrite, so I'd say the media you dropped in the sump is doing a good job.

I'd just keep checking ammonia, and looking for that magic 24 hour conversion. And be sure that your nitrate reading is not what you actually have in your tap. Prime detoxifies nitrate; it doesn't remove/eliminate it.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

So you really can skip the nitrite phase? just to be clear; this is only happening because he must have added enough good media from the other tank, right? If so, good to know!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

hisplaceresort1 said:


> So you really can skip the nitrite phase? just to be clear; this is only happening because he must have added enough good media from the other tank, right? If so, good to know!


Yes, and yes. Once you have a cycled tank, there really shouldn't be any reason to to ever start from scratch on a fishless cycle. It's just a matter of moving sponges or media around. I don't even check parameters for this anymore, like when I set up a new fry tank. Just slap an established sponge filter in the tank and you're all set.


----------



## FredTheFishHead (Jul 15, 2014)

I think I am close too. Every morning I find the Ammonia has dropped from .5 to under .25 (but still not zero). I am thinking or raising it to 1.0 to see if it drops to under .25 in 24 hours and I am going to consider it done. Even my established tanks still show a little color in the API test kit. Only the tap water is truly at zero.


----------



## FredTheFishHead (Jul 15, 2014)

I think my cycle is done. I bumped the Ammonia level up to 2.0 and within 36 hours it was down to near zero. No Nitrite spike at all. The Nitrates are through the roof at 80 ppm, so I plan on doing a big water change. Since I won't be able to stock with my fishy army until at least next week, I assume I still need to "feed" the bacteria ammonia daily for the next week, correct?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Not necessarily but not a bad idea to increase your bacteria. It certainly won't die off if you decide not to.


----------

